# Any late ear bloomers??



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

My boy is 8 months(nearly) and his ears are still down.  we've been trying to assist them up but not much luck. 
Any German Shepherds out there that have taken a long time for their ears to come up?:crazy:


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

Waiting still at 17 months. I don't think they are coming up . But love her anyway.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

CleoPatrick said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Waiting still at 17 months. I don't think they are coming up . But love her anyway.


Have you ever seen her with her ears up?
She's beautiful BTW.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say those ears aren't going to stand without help.

There are ear taping instructions on Leerburg.com. If you start taping now, you may be able to still get them to stand.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

I definitely recommend taping them. I started taping Koda's left ear at about 7 months, and at 1 year it is still half floppy. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

[/IMG]


Puppypawzx said:


> Have you ever seen her with her ears up?
> She's beautiful BTW.


Thank you! They do go up when she is excited or playing. But, only to this extent. 








[/URL]







[/URL][/IMG]lbums/ah76/Mariah_Favre/IMG_3365_zpsdcgxhdvf.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

My guy Rider is 22 weeks now, and can kinda get his ears up when he is excited, but they are mostly floppy.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

CleoPatrick said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Thank you! They do go up when she is excited or playing. But, only to this extent.
> 
> ...


These pics made me crack up! :lol:


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Rider said:


> My guy Rider is 22 weeks now, and can kinda get his ears up when he is excited, but they are mostly floppy.


Ah I think you still have time, he's not even 6 months yet!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

if they aren't 90% up by 7 months old then tape them. that's only if you want them up.
i dont see anything wrong with ears down. as long as your not planning on showing or breeding then its nothing to worry about


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy was 9 months old when his ears finally stood.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

If ears aren't up by 17 months they are never going to be up, not even with taping. Cartilage has already hardened.

End of teething around 9 months or so is really when they'll be up, or not up, by


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chloe's ears went up a couple days after I got her and never went back down.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Lilie said:


> My boy was 9 months old when his ears finally stood.


Really!? So there is hope! LOL
How was his ears before they stood? down like a lab or doing the floppy ear dance?


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Anubis_Star said:


> If ears aren't up by 17 months they are never going to be up, not even with taping. Cartilage has already hardened.
> 
> End of teething around 9 months or so is really when they'll be up, or not up, by


:O 17 months! You people have given me so much hope! :happyboogie:
I've heard if they're not up at 6-8 months they'll never stand, but 17 months sounds like a good time frame to me! 
I also thought teething ended much sooner than that.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Puppypawzx said:


> :O 17 months! You people have given me so much hope! :happyboogie:
> I've heard if they're not up at 6-8 months they'll never stand, but 17 months sounds like a good time frame to me!
> I also thought teething ended much sooner than that.


No, the time frame is NOT 17 months. If they're not up by 9 months or so, they're not going to go up


----------



## OkieDog (Mar 15, 2015)

Would you say a GSD's ears are like flowers? Some ears are up like a crocus in February while others don't bloom until August, like a sunflower? My Finn is 16 weeks and one ear is like a comb over while the other ear is floppy. Is he a late bloomer?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I heard that live-culture yogurt helps.
My friend's GSD"s ears didn't go up till 7 months.
Ps. Ears up or down...your dog is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

OkieDog said:


> Would you say a GSD's ears are like flowers? Some ears are up like a crocus in February while others don't bloom until August, like a sunflower? My Finn is 16 weeks and one ear is like a comb over while the other ear is floppy. Is he a late bloomer?


It's like seasons with puppies ears, and the teething stage is Autumn! lol the ears will more than likely fall or get weak or floppy while teething, but just for a bit. I'm sure Finn is in the midst of it, so things like calcium is going to his teeth instead of his ears. Give him lots of things to chew on and don't start taping until he's totally done teething.
A lot of people jump the gun and start giving calcium supplements, but IMO this does more harm to their joints than good to their ears.
Only supplement with naturally found calcium, raw bones, a tablespoon or two of yogurt. I also recommend giving him Knox gelatin and vitamin c, Knox is good for the cartilage, and vitamin c helps move things along so calcium goes to the ears instead of settling in their joints. I'm sure your boys ears will come up in time!


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Findlay said:


> I heard that live-culture yogurt helps.
> My friend's GSD"s ears didn't go up till 7 months.
> Ps. Ears up or down...your dog is absolutely adorable.


I actually started him on yogurt, not sure if it's helping his ears but he sure loves it! lol
Thanks! I love him to death. :wub:


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Chloe's ears went up a couple days after I got her and never went back down.


I wish I got that lucky!


----------

